# How soon after giving birth can you do a FET?



## haleiwamama

I havent even given birth to my first one and Im already thinking of when I can do it again... What can I say? Im a planner!

So Ive read online that you have to stop breastfeeding in order to do a FET, is this true? Why is that? I really want to have an october baby, so I wanted to do a FET in January 2016, my baby will most likely be 7 months by then. My doctor said it would be too soon, but didnt mention anything about breastfeeding. She said it was too soon for my body to do it again but I see people getting pregnant 1 month after giving birth and theyre all OK...

Does anyone have info on this?


----------



## 3chords

I think if your doctor thinks it's too soon that's probably a good thing to listen to?

It will also depend on whether you have a vaginal birth or c-section (those take a longer time to heal, it will be a minimum of 6 months and many REs will want 9-12 months + you will have to do a uterine cavity evaluation, etc).


----------



## MoBaby

hi i am doing a full cycle in mid/late jan. lo will be 10 months. i had c section and have a uterine abnormality. dr said i was good to go this month after ultersound and saline sonogram and all labs. I breastfeed until my boobs ran dry at 5 months and had only 2 periods when I went and saw my RE. As long as everything looks fine and you are not BFing and have had a couple of periods you should be good to go about 6 months out. It wouldnt bee too soon as many many people get preggo quickly after the first. But the question is will your RE be willing to do it that soon or make you wait longer.


----------



## Jillie89

I am a planner too! (Well as planned as you can get when dealing with infertility). I had my daughter beginning of August this year and all going to plan we are going for a medicated FET early March next year. (I don't ovulate on my own at all). So my daughter will be 7 months old approx. I stopped breastfeeding when she was 6 weeks as my supply never increased and she was mainly on formula due to my low supply anyway. We TTC naturally from October to now, but alas with only 1 full cycle so far, that one being 45 days long and no ovulation... seems pregnancy didn't fix me body (like everyone has told me it would HAHA) so I have gone back on BCP to regulate my cycles ready for a FET.

My FS and OBGYN wanted me to wait til at least the new year as I had a C section and want it to be at least 12 months between births. (I would have gone back straight away!) My daughter was 1 month early due to pre eclampsia, so by going March, even if our next bub is a bit early again it would be 12 months between birth approx. 

I am taking this time to get my body as well prepared as I can (and enjoying as much time as I can with my bubba girl). Have had my blood levels checked for Iron, Vit D, etc, etc. Also having acupuncture again so by the time March comes around hopefully my body is ready to bake another baby. It took us 3 goes to be successful before we had our daughter, so it may not happen again straight away, but we can only hope!


----------



## haleiwamama

Jillie89 said:


> I am a planner too! (Well as planned as you can get when dealing with infertility). I had my daughter beginning of August this year and all going to plan we are going for a medicated FET early March next year. (I don't ovulate on my own at all). So my daughter will be 7 months old approx. I stopped breastfeeding when she was 6 weeks as my supply never increased and she was mainly on formula due to my low supply anyway. We TTC naturally from October to now, but alas with only 1 full cycle so far, that one being 45 days long and no ovulation... seems pregnancy didn't fix me body (like everyone has told me it would HAHA) so I have gone back on BCP to regulate my cycles ready for a FET.
> 
> My FS and OBGYN wanted me to wait til at least the new year as I had a C section and want it to be at least 12 months between births. (I would have gone back straight away!) My daughter was 1 month early due to pre eclampsia, so by going March, even if our next bub is a bit early again it would be 12 months between birth approx.
> 
> I am taking this time to get my body as well prepared as I can (and enjoying as much time as I can with my bubba girl). Have had my blood levels checked for Iron, Vit D, etc, etc. Also having acupuncture again so by the time March comes around hopefully my body is ready to bake another baby. It took us 3 goes to be successful before we had our daughter, so it may not happen again straight away, but we can only hope!

Im glad you understand me LOL I feel like I waited long enough to get started and when we finally started trying it didnt happen so we had to wait even longer. Overall, we've been married 10 years and are finally having our first baby so I dont have time to waste. 

My doctor already told me they wanted me to wait a year, but I ended up not liking my doctors anyways, so I already knew I might switch to a different one. I just want to get informed on what the general consensus is so I know the limits of what I can request... At times I felt like the doctor was over stepping some boundaries like determining that i should wait a year because its better for my kid.. Im not saying it isnt, Im just saying that there are also other things to look at like the close relationship the siblings will have for being so close in age...I just feel that as long as its not a threat no anyones life, it's my decision and the doctor's personal opinions should stay out of it.

If I have a lot of milk I think I'll be very divided between FET and BFing... whats the reason we cant do both concurrently? but we'll see...


----------



## Jillie89

I think if I was successful exclusively breastfeeding I would have waited longer to go back, but hubby and I sat down and discussed it all when I stopped BF. We pay for embryo storage every 6 months, if we go back and use our frosties sooner, it does save a bit of money for us (which is a major factor now we are on almost a single wage now I am staying at home with bub). If we need to go back for another stim cycle if none of our frosties work, I am younger = healthier and younger eggs. We would love to have a sibling for our little girl that isn't a huge gap if we can. Also, I want to go back while I am younger and while my body 'remembers' what to do. There are no guarantees... we may ever have any more children, but we want to try while we still have the best chances. I want the bumpy emotional road down IVF ended sooner rather than later too. 

I felt kind of robbed in not having the freedom to choose when we want to have another baby. 'Healthy' couples don't have to plan their families with specialists, it is somewhat unfair we have to get approval for it all to do it just because we need intervention. My FS said that if we were to get pregnant on our own accord before our next FET it would be of no concern to them, but if we had a transfer and I ended up having a bub before 12 months and there were severe complications, there could be legalities and questions asked as to why they let me have a transfer so soon after having a C section. I understand that they have a duty of care and there are protocols to follow so I was more than fine with that. They have been fantastic and helped us achieve our ultimate goal of having a baby after all. I could never repay them enough for their help!


----------



## never2late70

10 months for me as well. My RE suggested at least 6 months. 
My FET is set for Jan 30th

Good luck!


----------



## haleiwamama

never2late70 said:


> 10 months for me as well. My RE suggested at least 6 months.
> My FET is set for Jan 30th
> 
> Good luck!

You're doing a FET on 01/30/16? When are you due with this baby? Did you doctor say you had to stop breastfeeding before starting FET?


----------



## MoBaby

You do have to stop bfing before fet/ivf. First question my re asked me. I'm due to do a cycle in feb. The bfing messes with your hormones so they won't be able to manipulate it properly with meds if you are bfing and you can't take the meds while bfing.


----------



## never2late70

haleiwamama said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 10 months for me as well. My RE suggested at least 6 months.
> My FET is set for Jan 30th
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> You're doing a FET on 01/30/16? When are you due with this baby? Did you doctor say you had to stop breastfeeding before starting FET?Click to expand...

I am doing an FET next month 1/30/15 not 16 :happydance: My son now is 10 months old. I stopped breast feeding him after only 3 weeks. I am 44 so time is of the essence.


----------

